
Strange Loop Language panel: Steele, Crockford, Bloch, Payne, Tate - puredanger
http://thestrangeloop.com/blog/10/09/21/strange-loop-panels
======
ben1040
I've got to give some props to the folks putting this on; last year's Strange
Loop was "ok" but the lineup this year is seriously impressive and I'm really
looking forward to it.

This is awesome, and even more awesome that it's all going on just down the
street from my house. We don't get stuff like this here in flyover country
often!

------
kylecordes
This is a rather impressive list of panelists!

------
comatose_kid
Okay, this looks great. When can we do this in Silicon Valley??

------
swah
Nice panel, just hoping this is recorded.

~~~
puredanger
We are planning to record it for InfoQ.

